# RHD car



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Morning all, any ideas as to the best place to sell my RHD English registered Ford Focus here in Spain as we have now bought a Spanish car? Thanks x:confused2:


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

There are one or two people I seen in papers etc but many offer a pittence form what a mate told me, you might be better off driving it home and selling it there... depends on value i guess!


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> There are one or two people I seen in papers etc but many offer a pittence form what a mate told me, you might be better off driving it home and selling it there... depends on value i guess!


Thanks for that but car not worth it really.Great for someone going back to UK i guess!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Thanks for that but car not worth it really.Great for someone going back to UK i guess!


You often see them in the paper privately for sale and people buy them for that reason. A friend of mine sold a uk rhd van to a couple returning to the UK. They did their own removals in it then i presume sold it in the uk!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> Morning all, any ideas as to the best place to sell my RHD English registered Ford Focus here in Spain as we have now bought a Spanish car? Thanks x:confused2:



Give me the details and contact etc and I can put it on an ex pat web site for you FOC. You can also put it on here cant you?


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Give me the details and contact etc and I can put it on an ex pat web site for you FOC. You can also put it on here cant you?


Can i put it on here???


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> Can i put it on here???


Not in the forums no


----------

